# Somebody's Looking Prego...



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Chubby dubby on the left still has 10 weeks to go... :shocked: She was ultra-sounded and 3, maybe 4 were counted. I was hoping for twins...  The white doe is also carrying 3+ and the red doe I don't know yet. But she is bred.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:fireworks: Who's the sire(s) ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Paint doe is bred to a Capriole buck sired by SGG Next Dimension *EN*. The red doe (Liberty) is bred to a red dappled buck and the traditional is bred to Capriole's Valor *EN*.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

They are looking very pregnant for sure!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! How do ya manage to get that many kids inside your does all the time? :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know....  Must be the feed they're on.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful girls. I must say, your photography skills are WAY better than mine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.

Wow, multiples on their way. :thumb:

Who is chubby dubby, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks AncientBlue. It's the camera... not me.  

Pam, that's my yearling "Pompous".


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow you sure have a lot of kids coming your way


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like it. Earlier this year I got 22 kids from 7 does... I've got some fertile does.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Looks like it. Earlier this year I got 22 kids from 7 does... I've got some fertile does.


 Boy I guess!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, thought you added another Doe, HeHe. She is beautiful :-D

Somehow, maybe you are flushing them unknowingly perhaps. :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.  Nope she's not new. The traditional doe is kinda new. I got her in the spring. She had a single doeling 2 years ago and then wasn't re-bred last year... so I was surprised to find out she's carrying 3+! I guess she just needed a break.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Making up for lost time.:-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, she is making up for lost time, that is for sure. :butting:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

For sure!


----------

